# Dealer fit winter pack



## shirleydeputy

Hi 
Please can anybody who has the winter pack fitted to their vehicle confirm what we should see? Our new Autocruise Starburst (Jan2010) was supposed to have been supplied with this dealer fit option. 

There appear to be no elements inside the tanks..Is that normal? What does the drain insulation look like? There is nothing obvious on ours. We have no fridge vent covers which according to the specification should have been fitted. We cannot find any fuses for it.

We have not yet been out in dire weather but are keen not to have a problem when we do! 

Although our dealer insists it has been done, my husband is very suspicious, and is talking about taking it elsewhere to check whether it has been fitted. 
Before he goes that far I thought I would ask if any of you know where he might get visual confirmation.
Thanks in hope...

Shirley


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Shirley

I know someone who has just bought the same van, and has had the identical problem. :roll: 

He is unavailable until the end of the week though, so if you don't have it sorted by then please send me a PM and I'll get him to advise you.

Dave


----------



## oilslick

*It consists of:-*

you should get the winter covers for the fridge vents.

A 30W heater in each tank, The grey tank has it at the back and can be seen quite easily (Bolero 680FB)

The grey pipes should be insulated with the grey foam found on central heating pipes etc.

Depending on the control panel above the door the heaters will be wired into here, or as an add on you might find two switches in a cupboard (above fridge?). Check the hole drilled in the floor for these wires to get below. Ours was 2" in diameter and let in quite a draft and the floor foam had not been sealed.

See my blog for all our Bolero improvements! (link at bottom of my reply)

Grant


----------



## spykal

Zebedee said:


> Hi Shirley
> 
> I know someone who has just bought the same van, and has had the identical problem. :roll:
> 
> He is unavailable until the end of the week though, so if you don't have it sorted by then please send me a PM and I'll get him to advise you.
> 
> Dave


Hi Shirley

I am back a little earlier than Zebedee thought ( after a great 10 days away in the new van) , so here is what I know about these heaters.

We have a new 2010 Starburst ( delivered last month) and it was also ordered with the tank heaters ... and just like on your van the heaters are missing but our dealer has ordered them and will be fitting them as soon as they are delivered ..so no problem for us.

I noticed that there was no heater in the fresh tank even though the wiring for it is fitted and lies on the top of the tank under the inspection hatch. The two wires are coloured Purple/Blue (+ve feed) and White/Orange ( habitation -ve). Even without the heater fitted the control panel "frost protection" light will light up if it is selected. If you are able ( or have someone who understands electrics ) you can use a multimeter to check the supply wiring, battery voltage ( nominal 12v) will be present at the spade connectors as you switch it on and off at the control panel. 
On the top of the tank there is an indent where , I imagine, the heater will fit.

I have not bothered to check out where the wiring is for the waste tank yet as my dealer seems to now understand and agree that this winter pack is "dealer fit" and realised that they had not fitted it before delivery so they promptly ordered up the pack from Autocruise and have promised to fit it as soon as it arrives.

There are wiring diagrams available at the Sargent website<<

Sargent watch this forum so they may pop in and confirm what I have said. ( I think I have got it right :wink: )

We did not get any fridge vent winter covers either ...but I am not sure that they should have been included, I was not expecting to find them but will try to find out for you ( and me :wink: )

Maybe when the guys from Swift ( Andy or Ash) see this thread they will confirm that point.

Best of luck

Mike


----------



## GerryD

Mike,
Just looked at the price for our new van (Bessacar E480) and the Winter pack consists of:
Fresh and Waste tank heaters
Drain Insulation
Fridge vent covers
As this is a Swift group option, I would expect the same on Autocruise. The price list makes no mention of Dealer fit.
Gerry


----------



## RichardnGill

Winter Pack (Dealer fit)
Tank heaters
Drain insulation
Fridge vent covers
£190.00

Lifted of the AutoCruise website, states "dealer fit"


----------



## spykal

RichardnGill said:


> Winter Pack (Dealer fit)
> Tank heaters
> Drain insulation
> Fridge vent covers
> £190.00
> 
> Lifted of the AutoCruise website, states "dealer fit"


Hi RichardnGill and Gerry

Thanks for that... it confirms that when the "winter pack" arrives it will/should contain the fridge covers. I must admit to not having checked the Autocruise website 

Mike


----------



## Rapide561

*Winter pack*

Hi

I have a Kontiki with the winter pack fitted and can happily state that despite the coldest winter on record, my fresh water kept flowing as a result of the heating element etc.

This is standard equipment on a Kontiki, but I certainly would recommend this where fitting is an option.

With the fridge covers, don't forget to remove them when the outside temperature rises.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## shirleydeputy

Thank you all for your help.  

Having the link to the wiring diagrams proved to be particularly useful. Hubby has identified the correct wires, but found no evidence of the heaters. He has found the fuse which is okay. 
He has checked for 12v at both tanks but there is nothing ...even when switched on! (hope we haven't got another fault!)

The wires for the waste tank are neatly coiled and secured to the underneath of the floor and end 25 cm away from the tank itself! 

Despite what the dealer tells me it certainly appears that they have not fitted anything. (@£190!) A return visit to the dealer is due, but thanks to you I now have more information to back up my concerns. 

I am more than a little fed up after twice being assured that the winter pack had been fitted! :x

Shirley 

Mike 
Thanks for the link.. glad you are enjoying your Starburst. We have certainly enjoyed this..our first motorhome and are pleased with our choice! No regrets at all about the model. We love it. Will reserve judgement on the dealer though!


----------



## Zebedee

Have moved the thread to Autocruise for you Shirley.

You may get more replies from fellow owners in this forum.

Dave


----------



## shirleydeputy

*update*

Hi

Just a quick update for those who may be interested.

We pursued this matter vigourously with our dealer who now agrees that there is no winter pack fitted. They say that they believed it was manufacturer fit and have agreed to order and fit the pack when it arrives. 
Apparently there is a possiblity of a long wait because the packs are in high demand! :roll:

:? How long before the first frosts?

Thanks for your help 
Shirley


----------

